

AMA with Zach Sims, Codecademy CEO - cbee17
http://www.reddit.com/r/learnprogramming/comments/38ks3q/im_zach_sims_ceo_of_codecademy_we_teach_people/

======
terlingua86
Saving this one - interested to see what their plans for future language
incorporations and future courses are! If anyone is on reddit, feel free to
lift this comment for the AMA, haha

